# Deep McCauley Fenders



## RJWess (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking for deep mccauley fenders for a firestone fleetwood supreme.  please p.m.  Thanks


----------



## fatbike (Mar 30, 2013)

If I'm not mistaking, I think you are after deep Wald not McCauley. There different... Maybe Firestone is different than Dayton...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Actually I think they are McCauleys but I'm sure Scott will probably weigh in on this one. I actually have a set that I got with my super streamline but am holding off until I'm positive I don't really need them. I can't remember if the Firestove front fender had an indention for the nameplate or not. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 30, 2013)

*i think i can help*

Have a pair that were ided as macaully fenders. They look wide like an areocycle fender. Will get pics mon.


----------



## OldRider (Mar 30, 2013)

My 1936 Huffman built Firestone as far as I know has McCauleys.


----------



## npence (Mar 30, 2013)

Should have a I'd plate on front fender to be correct and also believe they are McCauley fenders.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 31, 2013)

The two brands look very similar.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 31, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Have a pair that were ided as macaully fenders. They look wide like an areocycle fender. Will get pics mon.




Thanks looking forward to pics.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 31, 2013)

everything I've ever seen or heard said they were McCauleys. 
sorry, I recently sold or traded all the SS fenders I had.


----------



## RJWess (May 29, 2013)

Still looking…Anyone?


----------



## RJWess (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone McCauley Deep Fenders?


----------

